# Do D11,12 etc. support SWM system?



## Richard Chalk (Jan 4, 2004)

My neighbor has an R15, an H20, and a D11. Want to know if he can use SWM, since his house has only one cable to each room. Thanks.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

Receivers compatible with SWM
D12 & above for standard receiver
R16 & R22 SD DVRs
H20 & above Hd receivers
HR20 & Above HD DVRs

So if he wants a SWM he will have to upgrade the dvr & standard receiver

You can read all the information about swm here
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=162731


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

naijai said:


> So if he wants a SWM he will have to upgrade the dvr & *standard receiver*


Depends on if he's talking about the SWM-LNB or the SWM-8. The SWM-8 has 3 legacy ports on it that work just fine with an old SD receiver with a single cable run.

R15 could run that way as well, though with just a single tuner.


----------

